# Unterschied XSL und XSLT-Datei



## deudok (10. Juni 2005)

Ich weiß, auf den ersten Blick klingt die Frage blöd. Dachte auch immer, mir ist das klar. Aber kann mir vielleicht trotzdem mal jemand den wesentlichen Unterschied erklären. Ich versuche gerade mit Hilfe eines XSL?-Stylesheets aus einer XML-Datei eine XSL-FO-Datei zu erzeugen. Nehme ich da jetzt eine XSL- oder eine XSLT-Datei?


----------



## normaler_spinner (10. Juni 2005)

hi ...

du hast deine xml-datei und erstellst dir ne xslt-datei (also nen stylesheet).
das ganze hauste durch nen xslt-prozessor und lässt dir ne xsl-fo-datei (formatting objects) ausspucken. diese datei kannst du dann wieder mit hilfe eines fo-prozessors in das gewünschte pdf rendern. 
siehe auch http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=207820&goto=newpost

mfg


----------



## Thomas Darimont (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

XSL (Extensible Stylesheet Language) ist das Stylesheet selbst (und die standardmäßige Endung). XSLT ist die Abkürzung für den Transformationsprozess (XSL Transformations).

Gruß Tom


----------



## deudok (13. Juni 2005)

Danke für Eure Antworten. So ähnlich habe ich mir das auch immer gedacht, sehe da aber immer noch einen Widerspruch. Normaler_spinner spricht bei XSLT von einer Datei, Tom von einem Prozess, und sieht das Stylesheet in der XSL-Datei. Ich wäre nicht aufrichtig, wenn ich behaupten würde, dass bei mir jetzt alle Unklarheiten beseitigt sind.  ;-)

XML-Spy z.B. kann ja XSL- und XSLT-Dateien erzeugen. Welche nehme ich denn nun als Stylesheet, und wofür ist die andere da?


----------

